# Zurück aus Talknafjördur / Island



## cervaro (15. Juni 2007)

Liebe Boardies,

eine Woche, die man eigentlich nicht offiziell schildern sollte um die Konkurrenz um die (noch ?) wenigen Reiseplätze gering zu halten, ist vorüber! In Zukunft wird aber der derzeit noch in den Kinderschuhen steckende Angeltourismus auf Island sicherlich ausgebaut, so dass ich nicht um "meinen Platz" im nächsten Jahr fürchten muss und Euch von diesem besonderen Erlebnis berichten möchte.

Die Anreise erfolgt Samstag spät abends mit bereits einer Stunde Verspätung von Frankfurt-Hahn nach Keflavik, so dass wir erst gegen 2.00 Uhr Ortzeit (4.00 Uhr MESZ, auf Island ist man 2 Stunden später dran) in unserem Hotel in Hafnafjördur (einem "Vorort" von Reykjavik) ankamen. Dort geleitete man uns nicht in die vom Veranstalter angekündigten (ein Einzel-, ein Doppelzimmer) sondern in ein 3-Bett-Zimmer in welchem aber nur 2 Handtuchgarnituren vorhanden waren. Wir waren zu müde uns dagegen aufzulehnen und die Zimmersituation war auch erträglich. Das Hotel bekommt gerade einen Anbau und wenn es auch nicht das Beste in der Umgebung von Reykjavik sein mag, so war man dort um uns bemüht. Beim durchaus guten Frühstückbuffet kam ich mit dem - wie sich heraustellte - angelverrückten Kellner ins Gespräch. Dieser gab mit allen Ernstes den Rat, es auf Heilbutt an den Vogelfelsen der Fjorde mit langsam zum Meeresboden abgelassenen Hühnereiern, die ich aber zuvor mit einem wasserfesten Stift mit einem Möweneimuster versehen sollte, zu versuchen. Es gibt Nichts, was es nicht gibt, aber da er mir nicht gesagt hatte, ob es 5- oder 6-Minuteneier sein sollten, habe ich die Methode nicht ausprobiert, obwohl sie sicherlich nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist.

Nach dem Frühstück fuhr uns das Taxi erst einmal zum falschen Flughafen ! Wir waren aber früh genug ´dran, um unseren Anschlussflug mit Ernir-Air von Reykjavik nach Bildudalur doch noch zu erreichen. Von der Veranstalterseite war uns im Vorfeld mitgeteilt worden, dass man mit einer Fokker 50 dorthin fliegen würde. Auf dem Rollfeld waren aber nur "Düngerflieger" zu sehen. Tatsächlich flogen wir mit einer 9-sitzigen Cessna, die täglich die Post und Tageszeitung nach Bildudalur und die Umgegend bringt. Der Flug war ein kleines Abenteuer und nachdem ich die an drei Seiten vom Meer umgebene Landebahn in Bildudalur zum ersten Mal sah, war mein Eindruck: "Diese Landebahn ist zu kurz!" Meine Befürchtung war jedoch völlig unbegründet! Anschließend bracht uns der Postbus in 45 Minuten vom Flughafen zu unserem schönen Ferienhaus nach Talknafjördur. Dort erwarten uns bereits unser deutscher Guide Matthias und die isländische Betreuerin Lilja. Letztere bot an uns für 15,- € am Tag ein Leihfahrrad zu besorgen. Ein freundliches Angebot, dass ich im Tonfall etwas zu harsch zurück wies, weil ich das Fahrrad nicht "kaufen" wollte! Die Entfernung der Ferienhäuser zum Hafen beträgt 400-500 Meter und man muss auf dem Weg zu den Häusern einen kleinen Hügel hinauf, der einem nach einem langen Angeltag beschwerlich wird. Die Lage der Häuser zum Hafen ist nicht optimal. Man kann nicht "´mal eben" mittags zum Essen ´reinfahren. Wenn man etwas vergessen hat, so verzügert sich Ausfahrt um mindestens 20 Minuten, bis der vergessene Gegenstand geholt ist. Das Equipment kann man aber in der verschließbaren Kajüte des Bootes lassen. 

Nachdem das Haus "ruck zuck" bezogen war ging es sofort in den Hafen zur ersten Ausfahrt mit Guide. Das Wetter war schlecht. Wind und Regen! Trotz des hervorragenden 7-Meter-Kajütboots mit 130PS Turbodiesel wagten wir uns nicht aus dem Fjord heraus. Der Anfang verlief für unseren Guide unerwartet schleppend und "erst" beim dritten Stopp konnten wir die ersten Dorsche zwischen einem und 4 Kilo fangen. Als Norwegenfahrer dachten wir zunächst, dass es auf Island doch nicht viel besser wäre als in Norge; was sich allerdings in den nächsten Tagen als Trugschluß erweisen sollte.

Nach 2 Stunden ging mir mein erster Steinbeisser auf den mit Tintenfisch garnierten Drilling des Pilkers. Es blieb an diesem Tag leider der einzige und nach etwa 4 Stunden, einem 4-pfündigem Schellfisch und zahlreichen Dorschen der Mittelklasse beendeten wir die erste Ausfahrt. Der Steini, der Schellfisch und ein Dorsch wurden der Eigenverwertung zugeführt, der Großteil ging in die Fischfabrik.

Am nächsten Tag fuhren wir nochmals mit Guide hinaus. Der Wind hatte sich leider nicht gelegt, so dass wir wiederum nicht aus dem Fjord heraus kamen. Bis zum frühen Nachmittag hatten wir jedoch wieder "eine Bütt´voll" und lieferten die Dorsche gegen 16.00 Uhr an der Fischfabrik ab. 
Jede Fischkiste, die der Fischfabrik angeliefert wird, wird durch einen staatlichen Fischereiaufseher (der im Hafen ein eigenes Häuschen als Büro hat) gewogen und das Gewicht notiert. Nach Aussage unseres Guides erhält der isländische Staat für jedes Kilo "gewerblich" gefangenen Fischs umgerechnet 1 Euro (wenn der Fischer nicht über eine jährliche Fangquote, die ihm in den 70er Jahren zugewiesen worden ist, verfügt). Wir "Gastangler" erhalten für den bei Fischfabrik angelieferten Fisch die Differenz zwischen der staatlichen Abgabe und dem Verkauferlös. Um es vorweg zu nehmen: Nach Abzug der in der Woche verbrauchten 309 Liter Diesel, der Angelabgabe und der Kosten für den Filetierservice (40 € je in einer Styroporkiste gut verpackten 20KG Steinbeisserfilets) sind uns Dreien am Ende der Reise noch 70,- € ausgezahlt worden. Mancher mag das kritisieren; wir fanden den Service hervorragend und hätten nur ein Drittel der Zeit angeln können, wenn wir unseren Fang 
selbst hätten filetieren müssen. Vor Ort besteht auch keine nenneswerte Möglichkeit den Fang zu filetieren und einzufrieren. Aber wer will die Filets von durchschnittlich 500 KG Fischen pro Angler und Woche alle selbst mitnehmen ? Das geht weder mit dem Flugzeug noch mit PKW ohne Kühlanhänger. Auf Island wird man sicherlich keine "Fischmetzger" treffen, die den Fisch zu Hause verkaufen wollen, um so Ihre Reise zu refinanzieren. Die 23,33 €, welche wir pro Kopf aus dem "Fischverkauf" erhalten haben, waren im Verhältnis zu den Reisekosten nur ein "Tropfen auf den heißen Stein"!

Der Guide verließ Talknafjördur am Abend und wir waren zunächst auf uns allein gestellt. Um Dorsche zu fangen braucht man allerdings keinen Guide. Dorsch ist fast überall in unvorstellbaren Mengen vorhanden. Dieser kann einem evtl. die Steinbeissergründe und die fängigen Montagen zeigen.
Außer einem weiteren Steinbeisser (den wieder mir an den Haken ging) und Dorsch, Dorsch, Dorsch...machten wir bei dieser Ausfahrt keine "besonderen" Fänge (in Norge hätten wir Fotos von einem Großteil dieser Dorsche gemacht, auf Island sind sie "Standard"). Es mag unglaubwürdig klingen aber die 3er-Gummimakksysteme und der Pilker waren zumeist vollständig besetzt, wenn wir in einen Dorschschwarm gerieten. So ungefähr habe ich mir bisher das Angeln auf Makrelen, dass ich noch nicht mitgemacht habe, vorgestellt. Nach jedem Ablassen fast 10 KG Dorsch aus 60 Metern Tiefe herauf zu pumpen wird nach spätestens 2 Stunden anstrengend! Jeder Dorsch ist sofort nach dem Fang zu "kehlen" und kommt in eine ca. 1,5 Kubikmeter-Wanne mit Eiswasser von denen 2 auf den Booten vorhanden sind. Beim Abhaken der Fische (und aus Schuseligkeit) haben wir uns des öfteren die Haken in die Finger und Hände gezogen, so dass wir nach 3 Tagen die Hände kaum noch schmerzfrei bewegen konnten. Daraufhin bekamen die Hände einen Schutzfilm mit Sprühpflaster verpasst und wurden in die im örtlichen Laden beschafften Gummihandschuhe (wie sie die Berufsfischer verwenden) gesteckt. Durch diese Behandlungen waren die gröbsten Stich- und Schnittverletzungen bis zur Abreise einigermaßen verheilt. Wer meint wir wären "Weicheier" soll dort ´mal eine Woche ohne Handschuhe fischen !!!

Am dritten Tag nach einem besseren "Biß" äußerte ich gegenüber meinen Mitanglern die Vermutung, dass dies wieder ein Steinbeisser wäre. Nachdem sie beide noch keinen gefangen hatten, sagte der eine: "Wenn das wieder ein Steini ist, schmeiß´ich Dich in den Fjord!" Mein dritter Steini (alle etwa zwischen 4 und 7 KG!) kam in die Fischkiste und ich wurde verschont (ich bin auch zu schwer, er hätte sich an mir "einen Bruch gehoben"). Ich weiß nicht, ob es daran lag, dass er mich verschonte, aber 5 Minuten später fing besagter Angelfreund einen Mini-Steini, der wieder in die Freiheit entlassen wurde und 15 Minuten später erst einen ! 20 Pfd. ! und dann noch einen 10 Pfd. Steini. Nachdem auch der "Dritte im Bunde" innerhalb der nächsten Stunde noch seinen ersten Steini fing kamen wir abends äußerst zufrieden zurück.

Am vierten Tag begrüsste uns strahlender Sonnenschein und der Wind hatte sich fast vollständig gelegt. Wir konnten erstmals zu den vom Guide angepriesenen "Steini-Plateaus" auf´s offene Meer fahren. Dort war von Steinis (bis auf einen den ich fing) nicht viel zu merken. Stattdessen fanden wir auch dort "Dorsch satt" und einige kleinere Seelachse vor. Die Seelachse wurden als Köfis behalten und wurden in Längen bis zu 40cm verwendet, um an die "Dicken" zu kommen. Aber weit gefehlt, die schwersten Dorsche, die wir auf die Köfis fingen waren 4,5 und 5 KG schwer; auch deutlich kleinere versuchten sich die "Happen" einzuverleiben. Mit 400-Gramm Giant Jighead und 23cm Gummi-Shad das gleiche Problem. Auch Dorsche, die kaum länger sind als der Shad vergreifen sich daran. Für´s nächste Jahr wollen wir noch größere Shad´s beschaffen (weiß jemand wo es welche gibt ?(die von Mann´s sind nur gestreckt 35cm lang)).

Durch die nur für wenige Minuten untergehende Sonne und die daraus resultierende 24-stündige Helligekeit kamen wir Tag für Tag mehr aus unserem Zeitrythmus und angelten teilweise bis 4.00 Uhr Ortszeit (6.00 Uhr Deutschland). Am fünften Tag und bei ruhiger See entschieden wir uns eine bis dahin nicht beangelte Stelle aus dem Fjord in Richtung Bildudalur anzugehen. Dort fischten wir bei ordentlicher Drift mit 3er Gummimaksystem und Pilkern zwischen 300 und 500 Gramm in 20 Metern Tiefe. Dorsch, Dorsch, Dorsch und gegen 0.00 Uhr Ortszeit fing ich einen 4,5 KG Seelachs als Doublette mit einem Dorsch. Eine Stunde später spürte ich dass wieder ein kleinerer Dorsch angebissen hatte und wartete auf einen weiteren Dorschbiß, als kurz nach dem ersten Biß meine Schnur plötzlich aus der Driftrichtung auf die andere Seite des Bootes schoß und über die Bremse abgezogen wurde. Bisher hatte keiner der Fische sich derart Schnur über die Bremse geholt. Nachdem ich den Fisch ein erstes Mal in die Nähe des Bootes gedrillt hatte und der eine Angelfreund etwas Großes gesehen hatte, nahm der Fisch mit einer weiteren Flucht nochmals einige Meter Schnur über die Bremse. Als er dann näher und näher zum Boot kam sah ich als erster, dass es sich um einen Heilbutt, den es dort fast nicht geben soll, handelte. Trotz der nun auf dem Boot einsetzenden Aufregung und Hektik (mein Ausspruch in diesem Moment zu meinem Angelfreund: "Versau den bloß nicht!") gelang es meinem Freund den Butt sicher zu gaffen und ins Boot zu landen. 100cm und 10 KG Butt machten Angler im strahlenden Sonnenschein einfach nur glücklich! Kuru vor der Einfahrt in den Hafen muss man noch eine Landzunge im Fjord passieren. Die tiefste Stelle des Wassers ist dort mit einer roten Boje markiert (wer schon einmal dort war, weiß sicherlich sofort welche Stelle ich meine). Diese Stelle ist nur etwa 50 Meter breit und an der flachsten Stelle 7 Meter tief. Dort hielten meine Freunde an und sagten, dass wir noch ein paar Dorsche fangen sollten. Nach meinen "Traumfängen" wollte ich eigentlich müde und zufrieden ins Bett fallen, ließ mich aber dennoch zum weiteren Angeln überreden. Mit einem überheblichen "Ok, einmal zeige ich es Euch noch" ließ ich meinen Pilker absinken und hatte schon im Absinken einen Fisch gehakt, dessen Drill ich mit "Oh,Oh,Oh..." kommentierte. Meine Angelfreunde wollten es kaum glauben, aber nun kam auch noch ein 7,5 KG Dorsch zu dem Seelachs und dem Butt in die Kiste. "Wenn es lüppt, dann lüppt es!"

An den letzten beiden Tagen versuchten wir "mit Gewalt" auf Dickdorsch zu angeln, fuhren viel durch die Gegend, suchten neue Stellen auf, wenn wir "kleine" Dorsche fingen und machten neben 2 schönen Steinis keine außergewöhnlichen Fänge mehr! Am letzten Tag kam Nebel auf, der uns aber aufgrund des Kartenplotters nichts anhaben konnte. 

Als Resumee der Reise bleibt fest zu halten, dass wir im nächsten Jahr wieder nach Talknafjördur fahren werden. Es gab einige kleine Pannen bei der Anreise und die Organisation vor Ort war nach der Abreise des Guides bis zu einer massiven Beschwerde beim deutschen Veranstalter nicht zum Besten. 3 Mal waren wir beim "Löschen der Ladung" und zum Erhalt neuen Eises für die Fischkisten auf die Mithilfe des staatlichen Fischereiaufsehers und Mitarbeitern der Fischfabrik angewiesen, weil sich niemand für uns zuständig fühlte. Nach der Beschwerde reiste der Guide jedoch wieder an und war dann bis zu unserer Abreise als Anprechpartner und Hilfe beim Be- und Entladen des Bootes zugegen. Diese Kinderkrankheiten, werden hoffentlich bis zum nächsten Jahr geheilt. Dann wird es ein perfekter Urlaub werden.

Leider sind meine Fotos noch "zu groß" um sie hochladen zu können, dies werde ich versuchen in den nächsten Tagen nachzuholen.

Cervaro


----------



## Jirko (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zurück aus Talknafjördur / Island*

nabend cervaro #h

ein wirklich feiner bericht, den du hier zum besten gegeben hast - besten dank dafür #6... es freut einem auch zu lesen, daß die dorschpopulation in dieser region bestens in takt zu sein scheint... #h


----------



## bacalo (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zurück aus Talknafjördur / Island*

#hcervaro,

dieser Bericht machte Spaß, hast´ nen netten Schreibstil.

Mit Hühnereier auf Heilbutt-klingt fantastisch-doch bei dieser Stelle nicht abwegig.

Denke hier eher an ein 6 Minuten-Ei.


CIAO

bacalo


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zurück aus Talknafjördur / Island*

Hallo Cervaro,#h

echt feines Geschreibsel.#6 War wohl das,was ihr erwartet 
hattet.
Hab mal eine Frage:Was kostet unter dem Strich eine solche
Tour pro Person?
Würde mich über ein e Antwort von dir sehr freuen.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zurück aus Talknafjördur / Island*

Moin,

super Bericht, hat viel Spaß gemacht ihn zu lesen und ich fühlte mich gleich zurück versetzt in unseren Urlaub. Glückwunsch zum Heilbutt, den hole ich mir hoffentlich im nächsten Jahr, in diesem Jahr war es ja nur meinem Bruder vergönnt.

Ein Steinbeißer von 10KG ist ja auch nicht zu verachten, habt ihr einen gefleckten erwischt?

Na ich hoffe mal, dass der doch recht sportliche Preis viele potentielle Islandreisende abhält und es keinen Platzmangel gibt 

So, dann mal her mit den Fotos 

Beste Grüße

Tobias


----------



## Frank - Zander (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zurück aus Talknafjördur / Island*

Da will ich den super Bericht mal wieder hoch holen!

Kann mir jemand etwas zu Einfuhrbestimmungen von Angelgerät sagen? Ein Freund sagte mir, dass Angelgeräte nur mit amtlicher Bescheinigung und desinfiziert eingeführt werden darf. Ist da etwas dran? Und wenn ja wieviel Zeit für die Aktion, bzw. Kohle muss man einrechnen?

Ciao 

Frank


----------



## cervaro (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zurück aus Talknafjördur / Island*

Hallo Frank,

ich war Anfang Mai mit Vögler´s in Flateyri. Von Vöglers haben wir (auf Deutsch ? Warum auch immer ???) eine Bestätigung erhalten, dass unser Angelgerät nur zum Fischen im Meer bestimmt ist und daher keiner Desinfektion bedurfte. Nur wenn  Du in Flüssen und Seen angeln willst, benötigst Du eine Desinfektionsbescheinigung! Die Preise dafür sind mir leider nicht bekannt!

Gute Reise!

Hagen


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zurück aus Talknafjördur / Island*

Ganz toller Bericht @ cervaro!

Superangenehm zu lesen.#6

Danke dafür.

Und Bilder kannst du mit dem ollen *ih (www.*ih.com) ganz einfach hier reinsetzen...


----------

